# What to do with nitrates already in my tap water



## Egonsgirl (Feb 28, 2012)

After reading some more about water parameters / nitrates, I finally decided to check the nitrate level in my tap water. This water has been sitting in a glass jar for about 2 weeks with a cover (not sealed). The test showed a level of 10ppm (liquid drops test, not strips). So I guess I am contributing to a high level of nitrates even when I do a wc..... I'm not sure what to do now. Do I try to find a source of cleaner water, use drops to treat my tap water, or use RO water (which will also reduce the hardness, I think I read).......?? I have several tanks : 1 - 10g (homemade so just slightly bigger) with about 2 1/2" gravel, 3 neons, 3 platties, 1 rummy nose, and 1 mystery fish [ having difficulty getting proper name of this one.... can't find online, or books, lps tell me it is a ufo pleco, or hillstream loach, think when I bought it last year, it was called a butterfly pleco.... supposed to only grow 2", looks like a pleco, but it's pectoral fins look like (snow angel)wings, and it's tummy looks like it has a gold linning.... I love this little guy, he's all over the place, plants, rocks, glass, bottom. If I can find more of his kind, I surely will buy him some company]. 1 - 30 g tank, 2" gravel with UGF (just activated), plus ehiem canister, 4 neons, 3 male guppies, 1 pair Dwarf german rams, and 1-5" feather fin catfish. 1 - 51/2 g with sponge filter, 6 yellow shrimp and 10 platty fry (temporary) - all tanks have some plants : Java fern, val, cobomba. please help...


----------



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

go get yourself an r/o unit or start buying r/o from BA's at the very least you should be adding prime to your water, leaving it over night in an open buckets with a powerhead can help to remove some of the crap.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

How often do you change the water in your aquariums?

Try doing a nitrate test on your aquariums just before you do your water change, and let us know what the readings are like.

You may just be able to do your normal water changes (straight from the tap, add some dechlorinator, of course), and that would be the end of that.

10 ppm of nitrates is not harmful to fish and/or shrimp. Heavily planted aquariums usually have this level of nitrates on a constant basis (maintained via dosing). Since it does not seem as if your aquariums are heavily planted, there is no need to be dosing nitrates either.


----------



## kbn (Feb 23, 2012)

If you want RO filter:
http://www.maxwaterflow.com/
I did little research when I was to get RO. At that time, nobody had better prices. Filters are good, I installed couple of them since then, no complains.


----------



## Kan (Nov 12, 2011)

You can get more fast grow plants to absorb it. You can try some floating plant like duckweed. There are few other choices too if you don't want to deal with the mess of duckweed. I have some giant duck weed and I like them better than the regular one.


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

I have 3 types of duckweed and I do have a few frogbit if your interested. These floating plants really do help with reducing nitrates.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

10 is actually pretty low. I'd consider 40 ppm high in a FW tank.

Unless you're having massive algae issues, or trying to breed discus and altums, you're good to go as you were before.

A lot of people new to the hobby (and some old) obsessively try to establish certain parameters, but the fact of the matter is that there's more to be appreciated in having STABLE parameters within an acceptable range than to excessively force "optimal" parameters.

I would by no means look into RO filters, or adding in additional (pest) plants to mop the nitrates up. I'd just keep doing weekly water changes and regular maintenance on your filters and substrates and you'll be fine.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Agreed, 10ppm of Nitrate isnt that high in FW-planted. I dose KNO3 (Potassium Nitrate) for my heavily planted tanks and target 10-20ppm of nitrate to get optimal plant growth. That being said, I don't test Nitrates, so I guess that I am probably building up to about 20ppm before a waterchange.

Nitrates in tapwater may actually be really benificial in your planted tank projects (not to be confused with a fishtank with a few plants)...


----------



## dock (Sep 6, 2011)

Scotmando said:


> I have 3 types of duckweed and I do have a few frogbit if your interested. These floating plants really do help with reducing nitrates.


Hi,

I'm interested in getting some frogbit if you have any extra, I think our goldfish's life depends on amazon frogbit now, lol! Some of them had been up the top to breathe, we tried everything possible and nothing seems to work. We lost some sleep for that.

The magic happens the moment we introduced some amazon frogbit to it, not sure why and if other things contribute to the magic, but we don't want to bet on it. I think the goldfish eat them because it gets fewer and fewer .. so I'm looking for some more. Have not tried the duckweed. 
Let me know what you have and how much you want. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

*PM sent to dock.*

I did read goldfish enjoy and eat Frogbit, Duckweed(I have 3 types) and a few other aquatic plants. But like all food, give a variety.



dock said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm interested in getting some frogbit if you have any extra, I think our goldfish's life depends on amazon frogbit now, lol! Some of them had been up the top to breathe, we tried everything possible and nothing seems to work. We lost some sleep for that.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lee_D (Jun 11, 2010)

Is this thread based on a misunderstanding of the difference between Nitrate and Nitrite? Nitrate is normal in a tank / tap water. Nitrite is much less desirable.

Lee


----------



## Egonsgirl (Feb 28, 2012)

Quit possibly, Lee,,,,,, I will have to do a test on my tap water for NITRITES. Thanks And sorry to all, was MIA this last week, so just got back to this thread.


----------



## Egonsgirl (Feb 28, 2012)

*here are results*

Try doing a nitrate test on your aquariums just before you do your water change, and let us know what the readings are like.

tonight my ammonia is 0 / nitrites are 0 / but my nitrates are between 20 - 40. this is in my 30 g tank.


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

Amazon Frogbit - Limnobium laevigatum

Larger than Duckweed and has 3-7inch long roots below the 1/2-3/4" round leaves. Its quite beautiful floating in an aquarium. A medium plant is 1.5-2" wide with 3-5 round leaves 

Mini Water Lettuce Floating Plant pics.

There is a little duckweed in between some of the floating plants in the pics.


----------

